# Plants effects on cycling?



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Went to the lfs the other day to buy some live plants for my new tank, but they told me not to because it would screw up the water perimeters and the tanks cycle. Is this true?


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

i've never had problems. whenever setting up a new tank, i add plants when the water is at the right temp


----------



## Raymond (Mar 28, 2004)

Plants are one of the basic needs, to establish a steady environment. Plants will produce oxygen out of carbondioxide and will even turn a large part of the the sh*t and urine that your animals produce, into nutrician for themselves.

Well, your circulation of the water will probably be slowed, but wood and stones have the same effect on the flow of your water.

My advise is : go and buy some plants. Your aquarium will look nicer and it isn't harmful at all!
















for the storepeople that give you that idiot advise


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

Damn that is so weird~I was setting up a tank for my buddy last night and was wondering the same thing, but thinking that it may speed up the process a little. Thanks for the good input!


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

They won't mess with your water perimeters at all, if anything they will make them better. Many aquarium plants are great for getting rid of nitrItes.


----------

